# New kid, would love some help with best fit type :)



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi! After becoming a bit jaded with online testing, I wanted to hear from some of you guys and get your insights. 

I realize after I finished how long this reads - thank you in advance to any brave, kind souls willing to respond!


Questionnaire:

1.* Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
"Male, 26, currently a little stressed/moody. After any stressful day, I really like to just veg out and try and distract myself."

2. *Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
"Loving the beach picture. I adore the beach at nighttime, and the greens, purples and blues are my favorite colors *which really stand out in the picture. I get a feeling of peace, serenity, and mystery when I look at it."

3.* Please describe yourself as a person. What kind of person are you and why?*
"Well, this is the hard one; I hate describing myself. I'll try to be as succinct as possible. I am fairly shy and reserved, especially around people I don't know. New situations and strangers make me anxious. Definitely an introvert. I need *plenty* of 'me-time' to de-stress and unwind. I have a witty and sarcastic personality, and I enjoy using it to entertain others in my own kinda back-seat way. I always find this weird pressure to sort of make an impact when I am around other people and I love making them laugh. I try to avoid conflicts at all costs, which has caused problems because sometimes I have been so averse to creating conflict I end up suffering for it in the long run. I take a lot of things personally, more than I should, and am very sensitive. It really bothers me when if I am to learn someone doesn't like me. I am good at picking up on the current vibes and moods around me and adapting accordingly. This especially helps at work. 
I have been called 'down-to-earth', and I enjoy a slower pace. Often when I am out and about, or even at home I like to just sort of go with the flow and just roll with whatever seems like a good idea at the time. I have been called fickle a few times, but I am pretty consistent with my habits. I mostly stay at home in my free time, playing video games, browsing the web, movies, etc. With people, honesty is very important to me, so I try to be as sincere with people as possible. If I feel like the truth of the matter though is not dire, and the person's feelings a bit sensitive, I might sugar-coat things. But many times I am straightforward and to the point. I am quite shy, and I worry sometimes that others might see me as being unfriendly because of it. When it comes to certain social interactions, I imagine I come off as slightly odd or quirky at times due to timidness, when I really just sort of quietly freak out and become unsure of what to do. 
Now for some real negatives: I think it interesting to add that after working retail pharmacy for 3 years, I have become quite cynical toward people. Dealing with sick, pissed off, mostly ignorant people all day (and their doctors and insurance companies) has taken a toll on me. I find it harder to sympathize with people than I used to, and have little patience for small-talk. Also, I have an odd arrogance toward others. Most of the time I don't express it, but I have realized that I am actually pretty judgmental. Also, if someone really ticks me off, I have a tough time bouncing back and if it's a relationship of some sort those wounds will last forever. I tend to hold grudges. Hate ending this on a dark note, but just trying to stay honest "

4. *What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?*
"Well, speaking of dark sides, I think it might be telling that many of the characters I have admired in stories are villains. I have always been fascinated by a 'mastermind' type character. I would like to be a person that is completely independent, self-confident, and powerful. Strong-willed and decisive, I have strived to be that type of person, and it is all those traits that are my weakest points. Who would I NOT want to be? That bright-eyed idealist type who holds up picket signs and sheds tears they hope will heal the world while they write on their vapid blog and sip a caramel latte (and it's hilariously ironic because I sometimes come off to people that don't know me well as just this type of person.) It is so pointless. Get out and DO something. Oh, and I would also not want to be a hate-filled bigot, or some prick with a needless sense of entitlement and zero respect or courtesy. Yeah... those are my top three, and not in any meaningful order."

5. *Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
"Because this sort of question has always fascinated me, I love asking people probing questions as to how they perceive me from time to time. So I do not think there is much discrepancy between how I see myself and how others do, except if they know me strictly from work. At work I am pretty different. I am fully confident in my work skills and how to efficiently get things along. I also encourage more organization at work, particularly because organization makes things go quicker which equals less frustration. Now outside work, forget it; I am not that organized nor commanding. That side of me only surfaces when under great stress."

6. *What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? *
"Courtesy in dealing with others. This is just extension of the Golden Rule to me, which is my main ethical standard. Don't treat others like garbage.
Fun and joy, the meaning of life. Freedom to live it. Creativity, because that is one of the biggest things that separates us above other life and allows us to create our own meanings.
Honesty, personal responsibility, fairness and justice. Humility. Love. Hygiene (clean body, healthy mind .) Courage. Family. Errrmmmm.... I could go on and on, but these are standing out at the top."

7. *How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
"Well, considering how I pretty much became a near mute for the rest of my junior high / mid high school years after I moved states, I did not really handle that 'unknown situation' very well. I do not do well with the unknown at all. I am not spontaneous really, or adventurous. I like the security and comfort of home where I can constantly keep myself entertained. It is often-times the same when I get into a new situation, lots of anxiety and fear. Questions of how I am going to get along with the people is where my mind goes first. How well are we going to click? Are they going to like me? etc. I go into a quiet turtle-shell defense in new situations where I do a lot of observing and social gauging first before I open up. I make sure not to step on any toes. I am proud to say I have never really made any enemies."

8. *Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
"I physically start to tense up. I have to mentally hold back a desire to either start screaming profanities and hate speech at people or going into fetal position in the corner to cry. But luckily I channel those emotions into making myself a (mostly) quiet but fierce work-machine; my senses seemingly becoming much more acute and I am more aware of the present situation than ever. Though I might be sarcastically wisecracking up a storm, and passive-aggressively complaining, I move quicker and operate very efficiently when under stress. Situations like this happen pretty much every day at work. I swear I'll have a stroke at 30. I just pour all my focus and effort into removing the stressful stimuli as quickly as possible. This is assuming though that i have the means to do so. If I am trying to do something with which I have little knowledge of how to do (like fix my computer, for instance) and I am failing miserably, my stress means I throw a few things and storm off in an emotional wreck like a five year old.

9. *Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.*
"I don't say much if I am -really- enjoying myself. I just immerse myself in it and get lost in the silent enthusiasm. Sometimes I'll have a vacant smile and be constantly looking here and there (if I am out somewhere enjoying myself), but not necessarily. Joy or fun has never been really something I communicated verbally very well. It's often led people to wrongly assume I am having a miserable time!"

10. *Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?*
"Hate it. Only ever really had one person that I could socialize with at almost any time for hours and hours, and oddly enough it was strictly long distance and I lost that friend unfortunately . One-on-one vs group interaction really is equal in terms of preference, it really just depends on the social dynamics / who I know and how well I know them. Vast majority of the time though I avoid socialization.

11.* Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?*
"I'm just... in it. I don't know. I am a member of society, and the elements of it I hold important are ensuring that you respect the rights of your fellow members. We have a lot of laws, and for the sake of brevity there are some that are a bit silly, yes, and some that are very important namely the ones dealing with personal rights (i.e. theft, assault, murder, etc.) As far as values and traditions I think these always need to be questioned and re-examined in the context of the current societal culture. It is important to adapt old values and traditions to an ever-evolving society. Now the cynic in me is going to strike out again. I see people as a whole as innately selfish creatures pretty much out for themselves or their 'tribes.' But I'm okay with that, because I am certainly not excluding myself. But all of those values I talked about earlier still apply."

12. *Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?*
"I have always had issues with authority. Teachers, police, managers. However, I am always very polite and respectful when dealing with authority, but I do try very hard not to have to interact with them at all if I can help it. I guess I've always viewed authority as a personal hinderance or road-block at best, or secretly out to get me at worst.

13.* Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? *
"Well, my relationship to them is that I seem to always be stuck in between and getting pulled by both sides. I use their literal meanings. Order is structure and routine. Chaos is disarray and unpredictability. Chaos makes me uncomfortable. I tend to like to know what I'm getting into."

14. *What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?*
"Being hated by everyone/fear of rejection. Taken to an extreme, being actively persecuted or targeted for violence really scares me. It's what dictates my behavior and how i try to win people over with a combination of wit, diligence, friendliness, or just stay as invisible as possible if I feel I am really screwed."

15. *What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
"Most of all, I just want to enjoy life. I've already mentioned the things that bring me the most joy. All my hard work to get into universities and jobs has been purely a means to an end. I need money to buy the material things that make me happy "

16. *a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
"Energize: video gaming, watching t.v./movies/youtube, reading the internet/researching...
Drain: Socializing, working, schoolwork, math...."

17. *Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.*
"Knowing type brings great insights into one's personal life and the decision-making process. I think it can act as a helpful guide and also a way to connect with others. My enneagram is type 6, which I do not doubt. I have tested on MbTI's as ISFP, INFP, INTP, ISTJ, INTJ, ISFJ, ISTP... pretty much have it every introverted result at various test-taking points throughout my life. My first time taking the test back as a teen was ISFP.

18. *Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?*
"Sorry if I ramble too much! I have a hard time finding balance. I'm often an all-or-nothing kind of person "


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

I was thinking maybe infp, mind you cautious guess


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would guess ISFJ. I would rule out XSFP types for you. 

It looks like you use a lot of Fe, but the questionaries' can sometimes only capture a small part of ourselves. 

If you're up to it, here are some questions that will hopefully clear up which feeling function you use.

1.Do you create artwork/write a novel for others (Fe) or yourself (Fi)? 

2.When empathizing do you absorb the other persons raw emotions (Fe) Or put yourself in their shoes first (Fi)? 

3.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?

4.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 

5.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 

6.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?

7.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 

8.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 

9.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 

10.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 

11.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 

12.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

13.At a park, are you more Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

1.Do you create artwork/write a novel for others (Fe) or yourself (Fi)? 
-I have always had a strong desire to be famous or get recognized for a novel/artwork I've made.

2.When empathizing do you absorb the other persons raw emotions (Fe) Or put yourself in their shoes first (Fi)? 
-Raw emotions first

3.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?

4.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
-I do tend to find "masks" useful, and I've spent time refining them. I do find the latter (Fi) more admirable, but as for me I just go with the former much more often

5.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
-My own emotions. I tend to be unsure at times with what to do with other people's emotions, but when someone is coming to me with them I have to let myself surrender a bit and just listen and empathize as best as I can.

6.Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
-This is too close for me to really choose. But I would say the (Fi) option just edges out ahead in most cases

7.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
-Confirming language (Fe)

8.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 

9.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
-The group my experiences are related to. I can take on an "us vs them" attitude oftentimes.

10.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
-I'd have to go with (Fe) here

11.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
-Definitely (Fe). But if the atmosphere is not coinciding with my values, by all means I am looking to expedite getting out of that environment asap

12.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
-I have so few spats... I usually run from them/stay neutral for the most part. Hmm.. I would say the (Fe) option

13.At a park, are you more Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

-Mostly I'm the (Fe) guy here. I hate doing anything crowded like theme parks by myself, and never ridden anything alone. I have gone on rides I hate just to please others (terrified of heights), so yes I wish I was that (Fi) guy in those cases! 

--Now speaking of cog. functions I read your series of questions in another thread and, if this helps, from what I've read of the functions it definitely seems I am really high in (Si.) I tested high in (Se) as well, but especially using the theme park example I have vivid examples of me using (Si) that I can remember.--


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, it seems you use a lot of Fe, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is not your dominant function. My guess is still ISFJ. 

How about are you 1. or 2. here (from Robert2928's example)?

1.“Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…wait isn’t this what happened on (insert tv show here)? Oh she doesn’t like me afterall”

2. What has personally happened. “Wow that girl hugged me so she must like me…then again (insert other girl name here) hugged me and she didn’t like me so maybe I’m wrong”

In math class, to understand the problem, do you need the general idea or examples?


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, it seems you use a lot of Fe, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is not your dominant function. My guess is still ISFJ.
> 
> How about are you 1. or 2. here (from Robert2928's example)?
> 
> ...


This is tough... Without having actually having literally experienced these scenarios I find it almost impossible to answer xD I would go with 2

In math especially, I need lots and lots of examples to refer back to for steps on how to approach similar problems. From there I can piece out the general concept.

Btw thank you Kitty for taking time to work with me


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> This is tough... Without having actually having literally experienced these scenarios I find it almost impossible to answer xD I would go with 2


You were trying to think back to a literal, concrete experience, which is sensing right there. Then you chose #2, which is sensing. 



> In math especially, I need lots and lots of examples to refer back to for steps on how to approach similar problems. From there I can piece out the general concept.


Again you chose examples/concrete thinking-sensing over the general idea/conceptual thinking-intuition, and then you "piece out the general concept" which sounds like low Ne and possibly Ti. 



> Btw thank you Kitty for taking time to work with me


You're welcome  So you are a sensor and feeler. I would say you use for sure Si, and Fe, which means you also use Ne and Ti. That leaves ISFJ and ESFJ.

Don't think of introversion vs extraversion. Just think about the order of your functions. How do you act when stressed? Which function is harder for you to use? Ne or Ti? 

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ISFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of ENTP. Example characteristics include making irrational changes to the way things are done, being very intolerant of others who do not act competently, and suggesting impractical ideas. You may also be critical of others, finding fault with almost everything, having a gloomy view of the future, and being uncharacteristically argumentative. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ISFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognizing it in him/her self.

Under extreme stress, fatigue or illness, the ESFJ's shadow may appear - a negative form of INTP. Example characteristics are being very critical and finding fault with almost everything, ignoring others' feelings, having a pessimistic view of the future, and suggesting ideas that are quite impractical. The shadow is part of the unconscious that is often visible to others, onto whom the shadow is projected. An ESFJ may therefore readily see these faults in others without recognizing it in him/her self.


Rough outline of inferior Ne and Ti:

Inferior Ne (ISXJ): I know that these two things are connected, but I’m not sure how. I’m sorry, but that idea is completely unrealistic. Can we stick to one idea, please? Hmm, the last time I thought something might happen, it happened; so maybe I can trust my intuition this time, too.

Inferior Ti (EXFJ): I want to be objective in our conversation, but I’m having a hard time not feeling upset that you have shut me out. I don’t feel comfortable discussing this person like they are a thing or a problem to be solved. How can you be so detached? That feels heartless to me! I want to get things right, so I will study this until I understand it, then take what I know and use it to help others reach their own understanding. I’m okay with calling a problem a problem, and willing to analyze it.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a question about the examples 1 and 2 

#1 "Wow that girl hugged me so she must really like me .... wait this happened on (insert tv show here) Oh she doesn't like me afterall"

#2 What has happened personally "Wow that girls hugged me she must like me... then again (inset other girl name) hugged me and she didn't like me so maybe I'm wrong"

I would answer #1 for that one. That's me go to thing. I always relate one thing to something else.

For the math I need examples. The general idea won't help me much if at all.

Sorry I mean to barge in hexmeister. I apologize.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 



> I have a question about the examples 1 and 2
> 
> #1 "Wow that girl hugged me so she must really like me .... wait this happened on (insert tv show here) Oh she doesn't like me afterall"
> 
> ...


So you're saying you relate to conceptual experiences but for math you need examples? Maybe your intuition and sensing functions are next to each other like INFP= Fi, Ne, Si, Te? Is one type of math harder for you than another? Like algebra vs geometry?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Geometry was harder but math generally was not one of my stronger subjects.Algebra if I tried to do it now I would need a refresher course but between the two I would favor it over Geometry.


The other question I didn't feel the need to experience it just something I could relate it too.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 



> Geometry was harder but math generally was not one of my stronger subjects.Algebra if I tried to do it now I would need a refresher course but between the two I would favor it over Geometry.
> 
> The other question I didn't feel the need to experience it just something I could relate it too.


Is it the step by step process that makes Algebra easier for you? 

Like something you could relate to your past or present?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> @_penny lane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I think that's what it is if I have some idea some foundation it's easier. Not to say I don't improvise when I have to but it goes out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 



> Yes I think that's what it is if I have some idea some foundation it's easier. Not to say I don't improvise when I have to but it goes out of my comfort zone.


It sounds like you are a linear thinker. So I would cross off Ti and Ne for your dominant functions.


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes geometry was definitely much more difficult for me compared to algebra which relied a lot more on step by step instructions like you put it


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> I would say you use for sure Si, and Fe, which means you also use Ne and Ti. That leaves ISFJ and ESFJ.
> 
> Don't think of introversion vs extraversion. Just think about the order of your functions. How do you act when stressed? Which function is harder for you to use? Ne or Ti?


Looking up on Cog Func's some more, I would say Ne is harder overall and surfaces when in very stressful situations. Looking at Ti would explain my tendency to analyze; especially in creative matters, where I focus on blending creativity with some sort of structure or logical framework. Not sure if that makes sense. But when I read Ti as a Relief role, it sounds very fitting.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I was always surprised by the kids that didn't pay attention in class but scored high on test.I now can see the likely used a dominate function different from my own Ti or something else.I did better in history,social sciences ect.

Mine would probably be Fi or Si but I didn't want to rule something else out until I understood at when each of the functions develop at different stages growing up.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@hexmeister 



> Yes geometry was definitely much more difficult for me compared to algebra which relied a lot more on step by step instructions like you put it





> Looking up on Cog Func's some more, I would say Ne is harder overall and surfaces when in very stressful situations. Looking at Ti would explain my tendency to analyze; especially in creative matters, where I focus on blending creativity with some sort of structure or logical framework. Not sure if that makes sense. But when I read Ti as a Relief role, it sounds very fitting.


Yes, it makes sense. So it sounds like Ne is harder for you to use/comes out in stressful situations-is inferior function. Ti seems to come before your Ne. Which means my vote is ISFJ=Si, Fe, Ti, Ne


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 



> I was always surprised by the kids that didn't pay attention in class but scored high on test.I now can see the likely used a dominate function different from my own Ti or something else.I did better in history,social sciences ect.
> 
> Mine would probably be Fi or Si but I didn't want to rule something else out until I understood at when each of the functions develop at different stages growing up.


Yes, history/social studies is a linear subject-going through the dates/events is linear.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> @_penny lane_
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you are a linear thinker. So I would cross off Ti and Ne for your dominant functions.


Is Linear more Te and Ni? or would that be mean the sensing functions are higher?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 



> Is Linear more Te and Ni? or would that be mean the sensing functions are higher?


Yes Te and Ni are linear. Dominant sensors also tend to be linear thinkers. But remember the diference between Ni and Si is Ni is about conceptual experience and Si is about concrete experience. So Ni wants the general idea, not a whole lot of detail, just the general impression. Si wants the details and the specifics. For example my INFJ friend is better at geometry-conceptual math and I, and ISTJ, am better at algebra- concrete math. 

But a Si-Te user is going to be even more linear than a Si-Ti user and a
Ni-Te user is going to be more linear than a Ni-Ti user.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@hexmeister 

I see you changed your type to ISFJ. Do you feel like ISFJ is a good fit? I love your new avatar picture by the way!


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> @_penny lane_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have for so long thought I was dominate Fi but now I'm not so sure not as I under the functions better.Could I be and ISXJ? I can certainly understand ISXJ's Now as I understand how Si works better I can't rule it out as a dominate function.Being aware of my physical needs certainly fit. I'm not one that can ignore how I am feeling ,if I'm cold or hungry for example I know it.I'm not one to suddenly realize I have not eaten in hours or that I have a headache I can feel it coming on. I know there is more to Si but it's a more interesting and complex function than the sterotype. 

My taste will sometimes change for example I grew up watching the classic movies,now I'm mainly interested in more recent movies(or of the last several years) Maybe that's lower Ne. I'm not sure.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 

Yes, you could be an ISxJ. Remember to type yourself based on your natural self. So think back to childhood, before you became influenced by others and experiences. Focus on thought process over behavior. Think about the order of your functions instead of introversion vs extraversion. Yes, Si is much more complex... Here is how I use my Si taken from me and Robert2928's conversation: 

“Dominant Introverted Sensing (Si)
Directing energy inwardly and storing the facts and details of both external reality and internal thoughts and experiences.

Current Sensory Experience: What is currently happening in reality.
*Trigger*: Reality prompts you to access your internal sensory catalog
Cataloged sensory experience: What has happened prior and thoughts and experiences are tied to that

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
“I see a yellow bird *that reminds me of* my own bird. I have three birds but this birds body stature *reminds me of* my cockatiel; bossy, confident, grumpy, loving, etc. Looking at the yellow bird *swells up my love* for my cockatiel.”

You are saying “This bird feels like my bird” but “This bird has physical characteristics similar to (insert former sensory experience here)” I’d argue you are perceiving information in real time (aka the bird) and comparing it to internalized data (aka your bird).” A Se user would say “It’s a yellow bird.” Se users “just see what is in front of them. A Si user will likely compare what they currently see with an internal catalog or similar sensory experiences.” 

Now to the next one which upon further inspection could be a combination of Introverted Sensing (Si) and Introverted Feeling (Fi) 

“When I first got the mug I noticed it felt smooth, cold, silver, it’s made out of metal... My cup *symbolizes* my faith in helping others. The black and white flowers painted on the cup *represent* blooming into a fresh new start. The black lowercase words “be the change” *symbolize* that anyone can help make a positive change in someone’s life. The images of the birds on mug *represent* people rising out of their struggles. The different angles of the birds *symbolize* different strategies of breaking free from poverty. The different outlines of the birds (clean in lines, definable feathers) *represent* the difficulty of the poverty. The visibility of the bird’s heads, beaks, tails, and certain wings *represent* how visible a person’s struggles can be.”

Now the dude who said Ne was closer than the first guy in that you COULD be placing possibilities on an object however your wording is not that of “what if” or “what could be” it is a statement of “what is.” (to you) You’ve internalized this cup’s physical details (perceiving function) and what it means to you (judging function). That’s what I think anyway.” 

*Also, Ni and Si are really similar.* They both have an abstract quality to them. They are both introverted perceiving functions. Both are connected to memory and experience. They both create archetypes. Ni- conceptual archetypes. Si- physical archetypes. Both have hard time dealing with things they haven’t dealt with before. Both have an attitude about taking short cuts “Oh, I’ve seen this before. This is the answer. " They don’t need to think through the specific details to know what’s going to happen, since they’ve already seen it before.* Both look to the past to help them figure out new situations.* But Si is concrete. Ni is conceptual. 

*Biggest difference: Si is about concrete experiences. Ni is about conceptual experinces. *

Here are some good links:

Have you ever explained cognitive functions? If... - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic

Ni vs Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Ne-Si vs. Ni-Se: Myers-Briggs Function Pairs

Extraverted Sensing (Se) vs. Introverted Sensing (Si)


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

Kitty23 said:


> @hexmeister
> 
> I see you changed your type to ISFJ. Do you feel like ISFJ is a good fit? I love your new avatar picture by the way!


I do think it is a good fit, when viewed based on its cognitive function stack. I think before really looking into cog. functions, and analyzing MBTI types based solely on "what this type tends to do," I really had a tendency to fall into the stereotype pitfall. My mom is much closer to a typical ISFJ, and I do take much of my personality from her (anyone who knows me and her well could agree.) But we are both unique individuals at the same time. 

When I first got interested in MBTI and Jung years ago, I definitely saw the very cliquish quality MBTI can take, as in I felt some types were "a bit better" than others (horrible thinking!) and that if someone didn't fit all the described criteria of their type to the letter, they just weren't that type. And plus with ISFJ's portrayed as the ultra-altruistic stay-at-home mom, that isn't a type I, nor many teenagers or young 20-year olds would want to identify with. *Especially* me, because I so wanted to be more like someone else. Aside from my mother, no isfj was a source of inspiration for me. I felt identifying as an IxFP was 'better' to be. But if I look at myself in my raw form - those few moments that I am free from external influences - and see my true, honest self, I can see the dominant qualities of an isfj.

I guess my point here for anyone who reads and can relate - don't let your type define you, you define your type. And really analyzing yourself, and how *you* are vs how you think you should be can be tough, and I'm sure people second-guess their types like I have tons of times.

And there I've done rambled on again. Thank you Kitty, that's my fat siamese baby. He's a sweetheart.:kitteh:


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm going to do some thinking and reading! I will be back hopefully with some insight. I think going back to childhood is the key. 

The reason for thinking I could be Fi dominate I took one of the personality test in a psychology class and it said I was an INFP .Even after I started to understand about the functions it still seemed that Fi fit and I thought I was an IXFP. I am questioning it now. The one thing I don't identify so much with is following traditions. But I won't dismiss it.I now I do that thinking I know how something should work and don't always bother to find out.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@hexmeister 



> I do think it is a good fit, when viewed based on its cognitive function stack. I think before really looking into cog. functions, and analyzing MBTI types based solely on "what this type tends to do," I really had a tendency to fall into the stereotype pitfall. My mom is much closer to a typical ISFJ, and I do take much of my personality from her (anyone who knows me and her well could agree.) But we are both unique individuals at the same time.
> 
> When I first got interested in MBTI and Jung years ago, I definitely saw the very cliquish quality MBTI can take, as in I felt some types were "a bit better" than others (horrible thinking!) and that if someone didn't fit all the described criteria of their type to the letter, they just weren't that type. And plus with ISFJ's portrayed as the ultra-altruistic stay-at-home mom, that isn't a type I, nor many teenagers or young 20-year olds would want to identify with. *Especially* me, because I so wanted to be more like someone else. Aside from my mother, no isfj was a source of inspiration for me. I felt identifying as an IxFP was 'better' to be. But if I look at myself in my raw form - those few moments that I am free from external influences - and see my true, honest self, I can see the dominant qualities of an isfj.
> 
> ...


The stereotypes for the SJ types are definitely the worst! Yes, define your type! Yes, differentiating between who you truly are and who you think you should be can be tough for so many. He's adorable. Do you find your Siamese to be pretty vocal and sort of talk a lot? I've heard Siamese are pretty vocal. I have a fat cat as well. My fat cat is half Persian and half Main ****. He weighs 20 pounds.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

@penny lane 



> I'm going to do some thinking and reading! I will be back hopefully with some insight. I think going back to childhood is the key.
> 
> The reason for thinking I could be Fi dominate I took one of the personality test in a psychology class and it said I was an INFP .Even after I started to understand about the functions it still seemed that Fi fit and I thought I was an IXFP. I am questioning it now. The one thing I don't identify so much with is following traditions. But I won't dismiss it. I now I do that thinking I know how something should work and don't always bother to find out.


Yes, think back to childhood. The following traditions thing for Si isn't actually apart of Si, it is just sort of a side effect. Ok, looking forward to it!  Doctor Juice1, Michael Pierce, and NF insights have good function videos on YouTube.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope some of this helps. I did look on Flicker :Explore but right now I am not able to copy and paste I think I just need to invest in a new laptop but that's not the only problem I have with it.But I will describe it and my impressions of it.

The title of it is Sooner or Later .The setting is a beach but I don't take much notice of it (which is rare as I love the beach)There is a shack that takes most of my attention. It's battered and leaning one way.On one side is a ladder on the other some rusted barbed fencing stacked up.Maybe meant to be used but it never was.There is some junk laying around inside and outside.The shack reminds me of how things become neglected and ignored it's one of those eyesores that should be torn town and taken away. I find it sad it too,not everything can be preserved and maybe shouldn't but at one time it was a place someone called home,maybe not too far in the past. Then I think was that person also neglected and ignored too?
I'm getting carried away here! Not sure every photo would bring that much out of me but this one did. 

Childhood. That was interesting I wasn't sure if I could remember things clearly enough.For the most part I was happy and trusting but also stubborn.Easy going much of the time but I could be resistant when I really didn't want to do something.
I took most things at face value yet I could get an odd or bad feeling about certain people or situations. People I didn't want to be around or situations I didn't want to be around.I could be quick about first impressions but not always right about them.

I wasn't aggressive toward other people but sometimes I would speak my mind.I say sometimes because I kept a lot private.When the reaction wasn't so positive I would keep more to myself and not share my opinions of feelings as much.

I played a lot and was involved with Swimming activities but generally I was not that group oriented. Except for my closest friends I mostly felt more comfortable around people who were older or younger than myself. I also would enjoy playing board games,the beach and amusement parks. All things I enjoyed then (and now)but a party could drain me quickly!

I liked hiking and spending time with animals and loved reading. I liked History but I don't know if I really specialized or became an expert in any one era. Early American history maybe is the closest and learning about women in history. Then and now as well I might suddenly become interested in a particular topic but once my curiosity would be satisfied I might move on to something else.

I'm not sure if all of this is useful but I will try to fill in more if needed.

Thank you Kitty! I enjoy reading what you have to say to the others looking for help too.

One more thing to add. I have always been a daydreamer.I'm not sure how typical this is but when I don't like the ending of a movie or book I change it,at least in my mind!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm thinking maybe ISFP? You seem to be a sensor but daydream-Fi. You were not aggressive but spoke your mind-maybe Fi. You took things at face value-sensing but then could also get feelings about people-Ni. 

When/if you daydreamed about other stuff, was it usually about concrete things-things you could see, places you could go? Or more fantasy, made up stuff?
were you the type to have an imaginary friend?
would you create artwork/write a novel mainly for yourself or others? 
If someone violated a value of yours would all hell break lose?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> I'm thinking maybe ISFP? You seem to be a sensor but daydream-Fi. You were not aggressive but spoke your mind-maybe Fi. You took things at face value-sensing but then could also get feelings about people-Ni.
> 
> When/if you daydreamed about other stuff, was it usually about concrete things-things you could see, places you could go? Or more fantasy, made up stuff?
> were you the type to have an imaginary friend?
> ...



My daydreams I would say were more concrete. Maybe imagining the ideal family or ideal place. Probably the real world more or less but a better version of it.

Imaginary friend -yes 

Creating something- well I would hope others would like it but it would be more for myself .I would have to use my vision .I might not feel right if I had to change it.

Violating my values .Well yes sometimes things have been a little intense. I do try to respect that other people won't agree with me and I do but if's something or someone I feel strongly about I would defend it .I'm not very big on conflict though sometimes I can just walk away from the person or the situation.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"My daydreams I would say were more concrete. Maybe imagining the ideal family or ideal place. Probably the real world more or less but a better version of it." Fi and Sensing. 

"Imaginary friend -yes" How did you imagine this imaginary friend to be? Did he/she look pretty similar to a real life person? 

"Creating something- well I would hope others would like it but it would be more for myself .I would have to use my vision .I might not feel right if I had to change it."- Fi and maybe Ni

"Violating my values .Well yes sometimes things have been a little intense. I do try to respect that other people won't agree with me and I do but if's something or someone I feel strongly about I would defend it .I'm not very big on conflict though sometimes I can just walk away from the person or the situation."- Fi

Just how spontaneous and impulsive are you? Do you want to live in the right now? and are a thrill seeker? Do you want immediate gratification? Do you like to discover as you go without a plan? Are you good at improvising? Do you seek adventures? Do you seek freedom and avoid commitments/routine? 

Or do you like to stick to proven methods and compare present situations to the past? Do you like to have a plan? You are not impulsive and probably wouldn't do so good at improvising? Do you think adventures are ok on TV but not so much for me? How sentimental are you? Do you like everything your room to have it's own place? Do you like routine and have no problem with commitments?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> "My daydreams I would say were more concrete. Maybe imagining the ideal family or ideal place. Probably the real world more or less but a better version of it." Fi and Sensing.
> 
> "Imaginary friend -yes" How did you imagine this imaginary friend to be? Did he/she look pretty similar to a real life person?
> 
> ...


I'm not really a thrill seeker .My energy comes in burst and I do enjoy activity but I also can be rather lazy. Am I in the present?Mostly but I can be thinking about the future.

I like to do things on the spur of the moment if I can't for some reason it's frustrating. I'm almost never late for appointments or commitments in part I was raised that way and it's less trouble do do something and get it over with.But overall I like to do things when the mood hits me. Commitments I like to keep to a minimum.I like to say I want to be prepared but will often find myself improvising.

I do fall into routines but I change them up too. I will say some routine is comforting too much is tedious.

Adventure -I'm not one for extreme sports no rock climbing or bungee jumping. Adventure beyond an amusement park not so much. Trying a new restaurant is more my speed. 

Sentimental ? About people,yes and certain events. I don't hold on to many things in sentimental sense.

I don't know Se vs Si I seems a little split for me.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm thinking you use Se over Si. Who do you relate to more, Hermione Granger-either ISTJ or ESTJ, Luna Lovegood- either INFP or INTP, or Harry Potter- either ISFP or ISTP?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Probably Harry Potter. Not that I don't like Hermione but she's more take charge and structured than I am. Luna it's the same thing I like her but she's different in a way I have a harder time relating to.

I could see being Se but I read conflicting things about Se some of it makes it seem like you have to be a thrill seeker but others descriptions point to less intense action oriented interest and activities.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Probably Harry Potter. Not that I don't like Hermione but she's more take charge and structured than I am. Luna it's the same thing I like her but she's different in a way I have a harder time relating to.
> 
> I could see being Se but I read conflicting things about Se some of it makes it seem like you have to be a thrill seeker but others descriptions point to less intense action oriented interest and activities.


Yeah, see I relate to Hermione and not at all to Harry or Luna. All three of them use fi though. So I'm wanting to say you're an ISFP. 

What functions would you use to write a novel?

Te: Write an outline with an estimated word count and charted plot points / progression for each subsequent chapter.

Ti: Invent a logically consistent world that makes sense from a narrative point of view, and perhaps go some way in inventing languages along the way.

Fe: Decide what emotional impact you want your novel to have, and find an appropriate way to express difficult themes without alienating the reader.

Fi: Find a theme that resonates with a deep personal belief or experience, and write it mostly for yourself.


Ne: Start writing. After a few chapters you wind up with 45 main characters and subsequent plot lines all running simultaneously. 


Ni: Spend months and even years visualizing every element of your highly conceptual story, then sit down and write it without much revision. 


Se: Emphasis is on impacting sentences and intense experiences for the reader. Sensory details are devoid of emotional sentiment.

Si: Focuses on those archetypes and themes that are significant to you, often supplemented by a vast library of reading experience. Natural sense of plot structure.

Combine these and you can see how writers tap into different functions. Something I have noticed is that N writers often incorporate description to try and ground their story or make it seem more real, whereas sensor writers usually tap into their intuitive functions to branch out into unexplored territories. Feelers might dip into thinking to structure their worlds with logic and/or explore different principles, just as thinkers might explore emotions through their writing. 

Often our lower functions are how we “play” so we access them during writing.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Yeah, see I relate to Hermione and not at all to Harry or Luna. All three of them use fi though. So I'm wanting to say you're an ISFP.
> 
> What functions would you use to write a novel?
> 
> ...


Ne -I don't think I could come up with that many characters for a novel. I like the idea that there could be several background characters but I would probably use fewer characters .I might even struggle to come up with enough characters.I might need a partner to fill to help with that.

Ni- I have this habit sometimes of looking to see what happens later in a book or find out how movie turns out then decide if I want to read or watch the entire thing. I don't always do it but unlike some people I wouldn't feel it ruined it or spoiled it for me to know the outcome. I would feel more down that the ending was unsatisfying to me.I don't know if that is Ni or not. I know how I like things to go I might write the end first.

Se/Si again I could see a bit of both there. However I might change what the archtypes .Knowing the history I still might change what it was and have the characters represent something else even it's not historically what I know. I will change the Prince or the Princess to fit what I think they should be not what they have always been. That may be more of Si vs Ni thing

Se - I find sensory details easy to write .What something looks like,smells like,feels like, sounds too. I would have an easy time writing a travel log. 

Ti -I couldn't see creating a new language I recognize that style of writing. The most I would do is change certain things I would find more practical or comfortable .The way people dress for example

Te- I'm a kind of mixed on organization I like it but it takes effort on my part.


Fe - I wouldn't go out of my way to offend anyone but I wouldn't write thinking how it impacts each person. Not all writing will appeal to everyone .

Fi - if the subject wasn't something I cared about I don't think I could write about it. It would be personal in some way.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Se/Si again I could see a bit of both there. However I might change what the archtypes .Knowing the history I still might change what it was and have the characters represent something else even it's not historically what I know. I will change the Prince or the Princess to fit what I think they should be not what they have always been. That may be more of Si vs Ni thing


That would be Ni over Si. Reminds me of this:

Ni vs Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> That would be Ni over Si. Reminds me of this:
> 
> Ni vs Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction



Yeah I do get confused on archtypes and symbolism how Si and Ni apply differently but it's getting better.That helps .Fi gets into it too how you feel about something instead of what it may represent .


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yeah I do get confused on archtypes and symbolism how Si and Ni apply differently but it's getting better.That helps .Fi gets into it too how you feel about something instead of what it may represent .


What comes first for you? How you feel about something or what it represents?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> What comes first for you? How you feel about something or what it represents?


How I feel about it .That I can answer easily.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I love that website! Yes I can understand why you have to look at more than a show of temper,they all have to some degree,you have to look at other things.
> 
> The one that actually sounds the most like myself is inferior Fe .I do get some of inferior Ne and Te but while I can worry about things it's not quite like it sounds with inferior Ne. I can relate to some of inferior Te but I'm not bossy or one to order people around ruthlessly.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you could have dominate Ti and not be aware. Me using Si was the hardest thing for me to figure out. I believe in the theory that people tend to not be aware of their first function because we use it so much, it's like we forget we are using that function. Like using Te is way more apparent for me than using Si. The first two links are about typing children. 

https://www.kidzmet.com/blog/myers-briggs-personality-types-vs-childhood-personalities/

The Childhood Struggles of Every Myers Briggs Type - Psychology Junkie

Something That Each Myers-Briggs Type Struggles With

Myers & Briggs • INTP Dominant Function: Introverted Thinking (Ti)

How Each Cognitive Function Manifests Based On Its Position In Your Stacking | Thought Catalog


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

The childhood personalities I could identify the most with were IFJ's and IFP's . I still think I feel a bit more like inferior Fe but I don't see much of the ITP child in myself. I could have mixed feelings about authority figures I feel comforted by them or feat depending on the situation. I didn't however always think adults were right even if I didn't openly question them. I would sometimes ask my mother about one thing or another she felt it was good I didn't take an adults word for something because they were adults. She didn't encourage me to rebel and I really didn't but sometimes I got of things because one or both of us didn't think it was right for me.

There were things about the INFJ child I thought fit. One thing is I would pick up on things others missed.I could see how certain things would play out. I don't know though if I could be dominate Ni.I don't think I can predict so much but it happens.I can get overwhelmed by things.I went back and looked again at the inferior Se and yes I can see more of that except I don't think I escape too much into sensory pleasures .Somewhat with food or soda but the others don't fit so much so much. I can totally veg out and only want to listen to music or just watch movies or my favorite tv shows. More than some around my will do. Maybe that indicates something about my type.

Edit: I don't know if you have read the Divergent books or watched the movies but I'm starting to think I am Divergent (fit int to too many factions)or Factionless and don't fit into any!lol


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Edit: I don't know if you have read the Divergent books or watched the movies but I'm starting to think I am Divergent (fit int to too many factions)or Factionless and don't fit into any!lol


You sound like a type 9 on the enneagram. Maybe that is why you are having hard time figuring out your mbti type.

This function test was accurate for me:

Cognitive Function Test

You could also try the Big 5 tests. Results usually correlate to mbti types:

Big Five Personality Test

Big Five Movie Star Test

Big Five Personality Test


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> You sound like a type 9 on the enneagram. Maybe that is why you are having hard time figuring out your mbti type.
> 
> This function test was accurate for me:
> 
> ...


Your right I am a type 9 .I will try the tests and be back! Thanks!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Haha ok you're welcome!


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> You sound like a type 9 on the enneagram. Maybe that is why you are having hard time figuring out your mbti type.
> 
> This function test was accurate for me:
> 
> ...


Your right I am a type 9 .I will try the tests and be back! Thanks!

Took the Big Five Movie Star test (I got Carey Mulligan)

Above average on Openness 
Average on Conscientiouness 
Below average on Extroversion
Average on Agreeableness 
Above average on Neurotcism


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Took the Big Five Movie Star test (I got Carey Mulligan)
> 
> Above average on Openness
> Average on Conscientiouness
> ...


That would suggest I, N, F or T, P or J.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

For the other test 

Similarminds -Big Five
Extroversion -48%
Orderliness - 54%
Emotional Stability -62%
Accommodation -62%
Inquisitiveness -58%

Cognitive function test -no wonder I'm not sure!

Extroverted Intuition - 60 %
Introverted Intuition -64%
Extroverted Sensing - 50%
Introverted Sensing -61 %
Extroverted Thinking -50%
Introverted Thinking 40%
Extroverted Feeling - 52%
Introverted Feeling -50%

Celebritytypes .com Big Five

Openness -59
Concientiousness -50
Extroversion -52
Agreeableness -65
Neuroticism -55


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> For the other test
> 
> Similarminds -Big Five
> Extroversion -48%
> ...


That would suggest INFP



> Cognitive function test -no wonder I'm not sure!
> 
> Extroverted Intuition - 60 %
> Introverted Intuition -64%
> ...


Lol. From that I would say you are a dominant Ni, Ne, or Si. 



> Celebritytypes .com Big Five
> 
> Openness -59
> Concientiousness -50
> ...


That would suggest I, N, F, P or J. 

Have you tried this mbti test before? If not you could also ask people who know you what they think. When I asked my mom it helped a lot. 

Personality Type Slider Test

Or this one:

Free Personality Test | Personality Type Test | Find who you are


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> That would suggest INFP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I really make it easy don't I:frustrating:

I'll try the other tests. It could be how I interpret the questions making the outcomes of the tests inconsistent dominate functions.Maybe this all over the place would indicate higher Ne? The funny thing is I can identify with some ENFP's (one's that could be)both famous and fictional but there were things I didn't relate to with high Ne and it might not show up so much when I'm online. The goofiness that coming up with random connections that I come up with I guess could be Ne.

Edit I got ENFP for both. I found both test easier in that I didn't have to think the answers over before selecting. 

I'll have to absorb this. I think of myself as more introverted but I have found too much time away from people is a bit depressing.I need a mix of both. I become drained by social interaction but the lack of it can get down.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I know I really make it easy don't I
> 
> I'll try the other tests. It could be how I interpret the questions making the outcomes of the tests inconsistent dominate functions.Maybe this all over the place would indicate higher Ne? The funny thing is I can identify with some ENFP's (one's that could be)both famous and fictional but there were things I didn't relate to with high Ne and it might not show up so much when I'm online. The goofiness that coming up with random connections that I come up with I guess could be Ne.





> Edit I got ENFP for both. I found both test easier in that I didn't have to think the answers over before selecting.
> 
> I'll have to absorb this. I think of myself as more introverted but I have found too much time away from people is a bit depressing. I need a mix of both. I become drained by social interaction but the lack of it can get down.


Yes, that's why I love those two tests! 

Yes, it could be higher Ne. Or maybe you are stressed when taking the tests, which could indicate inferior Ne. Interesting. I've been told my Te shows up online but not Si. Yes, the random connections could be Ne. 

haha you're such a good mystery though! XD You come off as so calm and open to different type ideas..which reminds me....So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. Lol. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, you fidget, etc.? 

Or how about what types are you attracted to and I don't just mean romantically. Like I'm very attracted to the XNFP's and XNFJ's. And then one day I learned ISTJ's are supposed to be a good match for ENFP's.

How important are the facts to you? Does it bother you when someone presents theory as fact? 

When talking to someone do you want to know the who, what, when, where, etc.? 

What were your favorite subjects in school? History, math,...and why? what subjects were your least favorite and why?

what goes through your mind when you're thrown into a type of situation you've never experienced before? 

What can convince you to believe in a new idea?

Do you hate when movies that don't have a solid ending/ending left open for interpretation?

How much do you like closure? 

Do you like editing papers? If so, why? Do you look for grammar mistakes, how a sentence could be shortened, how the message could become clearer, how the writer could use less offensive language, etc?

How much do you notice your physical environment? 

What types of behaviors offend you? 

Where does your inspiration come from?

Say you’re in school and have to do a group presentation. Do you offer a presentation idea that you've already done for another class, or something you've never done before? 

What's your role in a group project? The organizer, the barnstormer, the one who sees the impracticalities in others ideas, the one who takes into account if others will be offended by group presentation, etc.?

What can your group members count on you for? What qualities do you have that the other group members lack?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, it could be higher Ne. Or maybe you are stressed when taking the tests, which could indicate inferior Ne. Interesting. I've been told my Te shows up online but not Si. Yes, the random connections could be Ne.
> 
> haha you're such a good mystery though! XD You come off as so calm and open to different type ideas..which reminds me....So in college I did a counseling program where students would learn the counseling theories and then counsel each other. The "clients" always told me I had such a calming effect on them but I also sometimes had problem keeping the conversation linear-Ne. Like I would start out with one topic then jump to another...then go back to original topic. Lol. I wonder...say you were a counselor what do you think the client would say they like about you? And would they say you move around a lot, are stiff, fidget, etc.?
> 
> Or how about what types are you attracted to and I don't just mean romantically. Like I'm very attracted to the XNFP's and XNFJ's. And then one day I learned ISTJ's are supposed to be a good match for ENFP's.



I just edited my previous post but I will put here too. Yeah both test came out ENFP. It something to take in.I might have to mull it over before I jump to the next type! Maybe it is the right one. I know I do need time away from people but I can also feel down when I don't have enough social interaction even just casual interaction can make me feel better. 

Yes I think another reason I didn't consider ENFP too seriously is that I like it and can feel like them but maybe it's wishful thinking.You know? I don't want to force answers into the type I might like. Reading what the mod on FunkyFiction has been through with her type has made feel better.You can overlook things about yourself and not see what's right there. .I agree the Enneagram has an affect too.

I'm open to the different types for me it's better than sticking with one because I'm to stubborn or embarrassed to consider I might be wrong.

I like XNFJ's and INTP's I rather interested in the INTJ type. My niece was typed as one at her school. I also like the SJ's .I know the stereotypes are unfair and sometimes are not appreciated but they world need all they SJ's!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

INFJ's are good match for ENFP's and ENTP's. 
INTP's are good match for ENTJ's or ESTJ's. 
INTJ's are good match for ENFP's and ENTP's. 

Do you know which Hogwarts House you would belong in?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> INFJ's are good match for ENFP's and ENTP's.
> INTP's are good match for ENTJ's or ESTJ's.
> INTJ's are good match for ENFP's and ENTP's.
> 
> Do you know which Hogwarts House you would belong in?


Ravenclaw. Although once I did was sorted to Hufflepuff .On the site I guess is the most trusted test I always get Ravenclaw and it makes sense.

I still think I relate somewhat more to Harry but it might be that Luna seems very different. Her Enneagram is probably a 5 ?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Ravenclaw. Although once I did was sorted to Hufflepuff .On the site I guess is the most trusted test I always get Ravenclaw and it makes sense.
> 
> I still think I relate somewhat more to Harry but it might be that Luna seems very different. Her Enneagram is probably a 5 ?


Interesting. I know Ravenclaw is highly correlated to introverted thinkers. Usually XNTP's. Yes, I would guess Luna is a type 5 or 4.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Interesting. I know Ravenclaw is highly correlated to introverted thinkers. Usually XNTP's. Yes, I would guess Luna is a type 5 or 4.



Yes sometimes I think Hufflepuff may fit better it's always close between the two for me.I wish not all the main or primary characters were from Gryffindor but I can also understand why they are.They all had to be in the same house.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm to me Hufflepuff is a good fit for feelers. I know....and I wish Slytherin didn't have a bad reputation. Cause then people think I'm evil when I'm not (I'm a Slytherin)


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Hmm to me Hufflepuff is a good fit for feelers. I know....and I wish Slytherin didn't have a bad reputation. Cause then people think I'm evil when I'm not (I'm a Slytherin)



That's actually one of the complaints that I hear about J.K.Rowling's writing,she made Slytherin always to be bad guys. Maybe she could have mixed it up more that way.In itself I don't think Syltherin's have to be inherently bad or villains at all but it seems Rowling chose them for the villains.

Maybe I should pay more attention to Tonks. She was Hufflepuff and is usually typed ENFP. 

Lately I have read things that have made me reconsider being and introvert. I think I might be more split on that. I do need time away for people but I have realized I can start feeling down if I do it too much. It's not good for me. I know a lot of ENXP's say that they are like introverted extroverts.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> That's actually one of the complaints that I hear about J.K.Rowling's writing,she made Slytherin always to be bad guys. Maybe she could have mixed it up more that way.In itself I don't think Syltherin's have to be inherently bad or villains at all but it seems Rowling chose them for the villains.


I did like though how she got the readers to feel sorry for Draco and Snape towards the last book. Snape is one of me favorite Harry Potter characters. Him and Hermione. I think for some reason Rowling wants to link the personality trait of ambitiousness with evil. 



> Maybe I should pay more attention to Tonks. She was Hufflepuff and is usually typed ENFP


. 

Oh yes, Tonks. I think she is an ENFP too. 



> Lately I have read things that have made me reconsider being and introvert. I think I might be more split on that. I do need time away for people but I have realized I can start feeling down if I do it too much. It's not good for me. I know a lot of ENXP's say that they are like introverted extroverts.


Yes, they use introverted feeling so they're not going to be the stereotypical loud extraverts. I have an idea. You could ask those who know you which extraverted functions they think you use. Since extraverted functions are much easier to see than introverted functions.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> I did like though how she got the readers to feel sorry for Draco and Snape towards the last book. Snape is one of me favorite Harry Potter characters. Him and Hermione. I think for some reason Rowling wants to link the personality trait of ambitiousness with evil.
> 
> Yes that happens a lot in fiction and sometimes in real life ambition =evil or deeply flawed. Not that it is or has to be but it's commonly used in fiction ambitious characters often get a bad wrap.I notice sometimes in the plots the more ambitious types are the ones expected to change or come around.
> .
> ...


Yes I'm starting to do that.There are so may stereotypes about introverts and extroverts but I have noticed they don't always fit.

I also questioned being Fi. As much as I judge things by my personal feelings I don't always fit the Fi stereotypes but then I thought maybe being a 9 may soften some that.It doesn't change how I feel or anything like that but makes me looks things in different ways(also Ne trait)and makes me less likely to push my own views on other or let things be more.I know that is sort of and Fe thing too. Both can feel inclined to make the feelings and opinions know and both may want to avoid conflict. You have to look at the nuances of how both work.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> The area I feel the most uncertain about is Fi vs Fe. I get confused about Fe, if slavery and child brides were considered acceptable and I don't go along with that would that me I don't use Fe? or could it mean I consider how it is cruel and doesn't benefit the people suppressed ? Maybe it's just a matter of how the person looks about it and Fe and Fi could be for or against the same things but they get there differently?


No you could still use Fe. Remember Fe and Fi can have the same values. But it's how they got those values that makes them different. Like I just have certain values that came from myself, that will never change, no matter what anyone says. And it's not because I absorb others emotions- Fe. It's because I IMAGINE how I would feel if I were them.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How much do you care about being polite and following social norms/ customs? Like say your taught not to whisper at the dinner table, don't put your elbows on the table, etc?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes I can be affected by the feelings of others it can affect my mood for better or worse. When I step back I can realize it's not me. Depending on the circumstances and who I'm with it may only affect my mood but not change what I actually think or how I feel about something but it still affect me. The closer I am to the person the harder it might be but if I step back and I can analyze the difference between my feelings and theirs.

I would like to care less about what others think but I do. Logically I know I shouldn't and the more I take things from an analytical perspective the less I do but it still happens. 

Social cues? I'm a hit and a miss with them I try to be aware and sometimes I am get but I can be a little dense about them and totally miss something that should be obvious.

There are not may examples of female XNTP's that I can think of offhand.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yes I can be affected by the feelings of others it can affect my mood for better or worse. When I step back I can realize it's not me. Depending on the circumstances and who I'm with it may only affect my mood but not change what I actually think or how I feel about something but it still affect me. The closer I am to the person the harder it might be but if I step back and I can analyze the difference between my feelings and theirs.


Sounds like Fe, but probably not dominate Fe. And then analyzing is Ti. 



> I would like to care less about what others think but I do. Logically I know I shouldn't and the more I take things from an analytical perspective the less I do but it still happens.


Being able to see things from an analytical perspective sounds like Ti. 



> Social cues? I'm a hit and a miss with them I try to be aware and sometimes I am get but I can be a little dense about them and totally miss something that should be obvious.


Again, maybe lower Fe, not dominate. 

So I'm thinking you are a Fe+ Ti user. And you use lower or no Te, Si seems stronger for you than Se, you connect with Ne over Ni. So it looks like your functions are Ti, Fe, Ne, and Si.

That leaves:

ISFJ= Si, Fe, Ti, Ne
ESFJ= Fe, Si, Ne, Ti
INTP= Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
ENTP= Ne, Ti, Fe, Si


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Sounds like Fe, but probably not dominate Fe. And then analyzing is Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's good to narrow it down. Now figuring out where each of the functions fit.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> It's good to narrow it down. Now figuring out where each of the functions fit.


Well, Sensors are concrete thinkers and Intuitives are abstract thinkers. After I told you how I use Si, did you feel like Si could be your first function? 

If I asked you what feminism is...would you give me your own definition or look up a definition?


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Well, Sensors are concrete thinkers and Intuitives are abstract thinkers. After I told you how I use Si, did you feel like Si could be your first function?
> 
> If I asked you what feminism is...would you give me your own definition or look up a definition?


 I would probably look it up but then I would try elaborate on it in a more personal way. I say that because I notice I do that a lot even when I have a good grasp of an idea or how to define it. I'm still looking for exact definition ,the right words.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I would probably look it up but then I would try elaborate on it in a more personal way. I say that because I notice I do that a lot even when I have a good grasp of an idea or how to define it. I'm still looking for exact definition ,the right words.


Hmm maybe sensing. 

Quotes by INTP celebrities:

Famous INTPs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by ENTP celebrities:

Famous ENTPs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by ISFJ celebrities:

Famous ISFJs - CelebrityTypes.com

Quotes by ESFJ celebrities:

Famous ESFJs - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

How much do you like knowing how things work? 

ISFJ characters:

#c: isfj - Funky MBTI in Fiction

ESFJ characters:

#c: esfj - Funky MBTI in Fiction

INTP characters:

#c: intp - Funky MBTI in Fiction

ENTP characters: 

#c: entp - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it's either INTP or ISFJ I need to read through this more thoroughly .I can relate to both in a way.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I think it's either INTP or ISFJ I need to read through this more thoroughly .I can relate to both in a way.


Yes, I think you are also an introvert. So now just picking between those two types is the new challenge. 

Behavioral contrasts between INTPs and ISFJs? - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic

Most to Least - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, I think you are also an introvert. So now just picking between those two types is the new challenge.
> 
> Behavioral contrasts between INTPs and ISFJs? - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic
> 
> Most to Least - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic



I can see how I use Si .I'm so aware of how things affect me physically. Too, hot or cold,hunger and thirst (makes me feel guilty when I think of anyone animal or human going without). I know when a headache is coming or my body is achy I often know why.How fabric feels and what is too itchy to wear. That kind of thing.
I also can see I my experiences with some feeling attached to it if I don't it may not matter to me.

Fe- the all or nothing of inferior Fe does sound like how I use it and I almost prefer not to feel it.Not to be unfeeling but to feel so much is sometimes overwhelming. 
The Aux Fe that I can relate to is trying to make people feel at ease or smooth over hurt feelings. Trying to keep two sides together in a tense time. Of course that doesn't always work.That can be draining.

I'm not sure if this is Ne or Ti or both. I do look at different ways things could play out or see what is possible.

This part is probably Ti -I sometimes can be accused of being argumentative when can take the opposite pov or a few different sides.I don't think I'm trying to pick and argument but it can be taken that way. I find myself not doing it as much as I don't want it to be taken the wrong way.Maybe the other person wanted someone to listen but not to tell them how I think they are wrong.I think I'm making it better and not to worry so much but it's not always taken that way.

I'm still not quite sure I will read more of the fictional profiles.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I can see how I use Si .I'm so aware of how things affect me physically. Too, hot or cold,hunger and thirst (makes me feel guilty when I think of anyone animal or human going without). I know when a headache is coming or my body is achy I often know why.How fabric feels and what is too itchy to wear. That kind of thing.
> I also can see I my experiences with some feeling attached to it if I don't it may not matter to me.


Sounds like Si 



> Fe- the all or nothing of inferior Fe does sound like how I use it and I almost prefer not to feel it.Not to be unfeeling but to feel so much is sometimes overwhelming.
> The Aux Fe that I can relate to is trying to make people feel at ease or smooth over hurt feelings. Trying to keep two sides together in a tense time. Of course that doesn't always work.That can be draining.


Hmm...



> I'm not sure if this is Ne or Ti or both. I do look at different ways things could play out or see what is possible.


Sounds like Ne 



> This part is probably Ti -I sometimes can be accused of being argumentative when can take the opposite pov or a few different sides.I don't think I'm trying to pick and argument but it can be taken that way. I find myself not doing it as much as I don't want it to be taken the wrong way.Maybe the other person wanted someone to listen but not to tell them how I think they are wrong.I think I'm making it better and not to worry so much but it's not always taken that way.


Hmm...still isn't clear which position your functions are in. 



> I'm still not quite sure I will read more of the fictional profiles.


Ok


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Sounds like Si
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know I don't know why it's so hard to figure out. But you have been so helpful .I got it narrowed down.

My gut instinct is ISFJ but I'm going to do some more comparisons .I have a hard time seeing myself as Ti dominate. One thing is I was not like that as a child I'm thinking that was lower ti that developed.I don't think I had any real snark in me when I was very young.I'm also thinking I might be in a loop or my Fe is muted at times.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I know I don't know why it's so hard to figure out. But you have been so helpful .I got it narrowed down.
> 
> My gut instinct is ISFJ but I'm going to do some more comparisons .I have a hard time seeing myself as Ti dominate. One thing is I was not like that as a child I'm thinking that was lower ti that developed.I don't think I had any real snark in me when I was very young.I'm also thinking I might be in a loop or my Fe is muted at times.


It was really hard for me to figure out my type too. The odd thing is sometimes our personalities are more evident to others than ourselves. Like a boy who I was in a counseling group with for a quarter at college guessed me to be an ISTJ, and all he knew was the dichotomous letters. I also only knew about the letters. I doubted it for a long time....like a year....then it turns out I am an ISTJ. I am so glad I have been helpful!  

Or maybe you use so much Fe it has become unconscious thing for you now? 

But the way you are so open to different possibilities makes me think higher Ne.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

This is a really good site: 

FAQâ€™s - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic

and this one:

http://eilamona.com/post/103036147412/what-particular-things-do-you-look-for-when-trying


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you again I'm going to go through all of this it looks good. Yes I agree it's odd other people can see things in us we don't or we diminish are stronger qualities other people will I pick up on .You may be right on the Ne and the Fe. If I take brainstorming in a formal setting I can relate to a lot of the Ne traits.

I pick up on a lot with others so much so that it gets a bit exhausting and makes me need time away. That said I do feel the need to interact with others even in brief encounters. I don't know I just use a lot of Fe and pick up on tension and want defuse it or need to get away from it myself for a while or it's lower Fe and I'm not always sure how to use it.

Ne - if I understand it correctly you can drop ideas as quickly as you think of them and that can fit with me.I'm probably not going to use the majority of them but if I do I will do so until I'm bored with it. Sometimes it's just a passing fancy. I will want to find out the history of something when a certain food became popular for instance (pizza or fish and chips for example).Maybe that's the Ne/Ti information for the sake of itself? I could have a career on the history of food!

Inferior Ne is less about more possibilities ? I can both see the good and the bad with many possibilities . I can usually see things from various sides but I also like the familiar and like what is comfortable to me (Si)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Ne - if I understand it correctly you can drop ideas as quickly as you think of them and that can fit with me.I'm probably not going to use the majority of them but if I do I will do so until I'm bored with it. Sometimes it's just a passing fancy. I will want to find out the history of something when a certain food became popular for instance (pizza or fish and chips for example).Maybe that's the Ne/Ti information for the sake of itself? I could have a career on the history of food!
> 
> Yes, that sounds like Ne. It seems Si users like history, it was one of my favorite subjects in school.





> Inferior Ne is less about more possibilities ? I can both see the good and the bad with many possibilities . I can usually see things from various sides but I also like the familiar and like what is comfortable to me (Si)


I can think of several possibilities at once, but it's usually when I am panicking about something. Like for a presentation I'll think of several scenarios of how the presentation will go bad, and then I'll try to prepare for those scenarios. 

I also use Ne when I do creative writing, which doesn't stress me out. I love creative writing. So I'll think of several possibilities for how a chapter could end or even which wording I should choose.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> I can think of several possibilities at once, but it's usually when I am panicking about something. Like for a presentation I'll think of several scenarios of how the presentation will go bad, and then I'll try to prepare for those scenarios.
> 
> I also use Ne when I do creative writing, which doesn't stress me out. I love creative writing. So I'll think of several possibilities for how a chapter could end or even which wording I should choose.



I can panic too what's the worst that can happen and I usually come with the one that scares me the most.Maybe a coupl of others. 

I see several possibilities most often when I'm trying to understand human behavior.Why did they say that or do that(or why did I).Maybe because I find human behavior so fascinating and predictable and unpredictable at the same time.
But I can see it in other things.What's possible when deciding on what could be a career or studies.

I guess that is different than the Ni that may have specific goal .I think how does that work can that one goal still take them in a different direction than expected.

I have found some of the profiles on the fictional INTP's interesting. If I can just figure out what my dominate function is.That's the hard one .When I read how each function works as a dominate it's hard to look at myself objectively. It's something we do so naturally your not even aware of it.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I can panic too what's the worst that can happen and I usually come with the one that scares me the most.Maybe a coupl of others.


Total Ne 



> I see several possibilities most often when I'm trying to understand human behavior. Why did they say that or do that(or why did I).Maybe because I find human behavior so fascinating and predictable and unpredictable at the same time.
> But I can see it in other things. What's possible when deciding on what could be a career or studies.


Yes, that is partly why I love psychology! 



> I guess that is different than the Ni that may have specific goal .I think how does that work can that one goal still take them in a different direction than expected.


"how does that work"- Ti
"that one goal still take them in a different direction than expected"- Ne 
Yes, Ni just sees on idea/prediction far out into the future. 



> I have found some of the profiles on the fictional INTP's interesting. If I can just figure out what my dominate function is. That's the hard one .When I read how each function works as a dominate it's hard to look at myself objectively. It's something we do so naturally your not even aware of it.


Yes, very difficult. Seeing how I use Si was the hardest for me. I knew I used it...but how and how much was the question. I needed specific examples from my own life in order to understand how Si works and what it looks like.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Total Ne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had Si and Se confused for a long time.I think I was going by many of the stereotype I didn't realize how personal it is.I always make references to things that have happened or how it one thing will remind me of a movie I saw or a book I read. I thought that was something most people do .I do better with specific examples too.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I had Si and Se confused for a long time. I think I was going by many of the stereotype I didn't realize how personal it is. I always make references to things that have happened or how it one thing will remind me of a movie I saw or a book I read. I thought that was something most people do.


I would say you definitely use Si over Se. Yes, because Si is subjective so it is going to be personal. Se is objective so it just cares about "the environmental facts from the present moment." 

Question on Se vs. Si - Usually it's like, Se is... - Funky MBTI in Fiction



> I do better with specific examples too.


Hmm...so maybe Si is your first function.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> I would say you definitely use Si over Se. Yes, because Si is subjective so it is going to be personal. Se is objective so it just cares about "the environmental facts from the present moment."
> 
> Question on Se vs. Si - Usually it's like, Se is... - Funky MBTI in Fiction
> 
> ...


Yes I do that type of Fe sharing. I don't even think of it as being all that emotive but maybe it's because it just comes naturally to me. 

I wasn't sure about be an Si dominate because there are things I don't remember that clearly but I remember what matters to me or what affects me. I guess that's one reason Fi dominate made sense to me now can see it wasn't Fi but it could be Si.


I might have a decent grasp of the concept but I do feel better with specific examples.In that respect I can be very literal.

With the Ne I do seem to have good use of it but I don't easily go outside my comfort zone. I'm open to changing things that are not working but I reluctant until I feel secure about what action to take.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yes I do that type of Fe sharing. I don't even think of it as being all that emotive but maybe it's because it just comes naturally to me.


Could be 



> I wasn't sure about be an Si dominate because there are things I don't remember that clearly but I remember what matters to me or what affects me. I guess that's one reason Fi dominate made sense to me now can see it wasn't Fi but it could be Si.


I could see how Si could be could be confused for Fi. That is Si though- remembering things that matter to you personally. 



> I might have a decent grasp of the concept but I do feel better with specific examples. In that respect I can be very literal.


So maybe dominate Si.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> I could see how Si could be could be confused for Fi. That is Si though- remembering things that matter to you personally.
> 
> Yes I have noticed some confusing ISFJ and INFP. Even with fictional types.Belle from Beauty and the Beast there is an ongoing debate on her type INFP or ISFJ .What took as Fi I'm learning isn't.
> 
> ...


It's very possible .My own personal experiences and impressions seems to come before everything else as I process information.If that is how it works than it's like it's my dominate function.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> It's very possible .My own personal experiences and impressions seems to come before everything else as I process information.If that is how it works than it's like it's my dominate function.


Based on that I would say an introverted function is your first function. Probably Si. 

How Each Cognitive Function Manifests Based On Its Position In Your Stacking | Thought Catalog

This one has cognitive function test on it. Can't remember if you've taken this one yet or not: 

FAQâ€™s - Confessions of a Myers Briggs-aholic


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Based on that I would say an introverted function is your first function. Probably Si.
> 
> How Each Cognitive Function Manifests Based On Its Position In Your Stacking | Thought Catalog
> 
> ...


My score 

Si-17
Se -5
Ni-6
Ne- 14
Ti-10
Te-8
Fi-7
Fe -17

Yeah the Fe/Fi surprised me some. Ti/Te I always score close together. Maybe the strong Fe is is why I try to adapt to new things ?Once I get use to something different I'm good with it but it can take me some time adjust.But a negative experience will slow that down or even stop me from wanting to try.

There were several things in the ISFJ in five minutes I could relate to.Finding some kind of symbolic meaning certain object.Seeing humor that others don't see. How experiences shape my impressions and feelings.A lot of what was said fit.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> or what affects me


Could be Fi. Well at least we know you do use Si, Ne and low Te. 



> My score
> Si-17
> Se -5
> Ni-6
> ...


So it looks like Si over Se, Ne over Ni, Ti over Te, and Fe over Fi. Wow you scored high on Si, Fe and then Ne! Which provides more evidence for you being a Ti, Fe, Si, Ne user. 



> Yeah the Fe/Fi surprised me some. Ti/Te I always score close together. Maybe the strong Fe is is why I try to adapt to new things? Once I get use to something different I good with it but it can take me some to adjust. But a negative experience will slow that down or even stop me from wanting to try.


Well it depends on what your trying to adapt to? If your adapting to others emotions/values, like Daenerys Targaryen does, then that is Fe. If your adapting to others ideas then that's Ne. Same here, taking time to adjust, especially after negative experiences is the Si, that I know for sure lol. 



> There were several things in the ISFJ in five minutes I could relate to. Finding some kind of symbolic meaning certain object. Seeing humor that others don't see. How experiences shape my impressions and feelings.


Really! Yes, the symbolic meaning is Si. Ni does that too. But Si's meaning is concrete. Ni's meaning is conceptual. So yeah, Si wants symbolic meaning for an actual object- concrete thinking. Just like how the paintings on my cup (concrete object) are symbols. Yes, how experiences shape your impressions and feelings...that's the core of Si. 

So do you think ISFJ is a closer possibility than INTP? 

Those results suggest either ISFJ or ESFJ. But for you I would say ISFJ.


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Could be Fi. Well at least we know you do use Si, Ne and low Te.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's a little of both the ideas and the emotions .I think I really push myself for the ideas. In theory it's good it's sometimes in practice it take more effort.But the idea other things are possible I like if one thing doesn't work I hope something else is possible I am open to that.For emotions it's feeling what is going on around me then I can step back and be analytical but ideally I like group harmony.I get uncomfortable without it. I retain my own opinions and beliefs but I try to find common ground and I want everyone to feel included.I hope I'm not a doormat! I think an ISFJ can still have a strong sense of themselves

Yes that video ISFJ was very helpful the humor part was interesting because that's one thing I have read about ISFJ they have this silly,goofy side to them that I related too.I'm not sure everyone is all that aware they use it.

I could see things about INTP that I could identify with but I don't fully identify with the dominate Ti. I can see how it works without fully understanding it. I know a number of people I think use it either as a dominate or aux function. It's different than how I think my mind works. So I'm probably and ISFJ. But I see how you help the others here and learn from that as well ,if I start to doubt it I know who to ask for help.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I think it's a little of both the ideas and the emotions .I think I really push myself for the ideas. In theory it's good it's sometimes in practice it take more effort.But the idea other things are possible I like if one thing doesn't work I hope something else is possible I am open to that.For emotions it's feeling what is going on around me then I can step back and be analytical but ideally I like group harmony.I get uncomfortable without it. I retain my own opinions and beliefs but I try to find common ground and I want everyone to feel included.I hope I'm not a doormat! I think an ISFJ can still have a strong sense of themselves


So it sounds like Fe comes before Ti for you. You feel others emotions- Fe, step back, and then analyze- Ti. Sounds like Fe to me, especially finding common ground and wanting everyone to feel included. Fi doesn't generally care about common ground or the group. ISFJ's can totally have a strong sense of themselves  



> Yes that video ISFJ was very helpful the humor part was interesting because that's one thing I have read about ISFJ they have this silly,goofy side to them that I related too. I'm not sure everyone is all that aware they use it.


People also tend to forget ISTJ's tend to have a quirky sense of humor. 



> I could see things about INTP that I could identify with but I don't fully identify with the dominate Ti. I can see how it works without fully understanding it. I know a number of people I think use it either as a dominate or aux function. It's different than how I think my mind works. So I'm probably and ISFJ. But I see how you help the others here and learn from that as well ,if I start to doubt it I know who to ask for help.


Yes, I believe your Fe comes before your Ti. Yes, please, if you have any more questions just let me know. It has been so much fun and such an honor trying to type you!


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> So it sounds like Fe comes before Ti for you. You feel others emotions- Fe, step back, and then analyze- Ti. Sounds like Fe to me, especially finding common ground and wanting everyone to feel included. Fi doesn't generally care about common ground or the group. ISFJ's can totally have a strong sense of themselves  Yes I had to sort that out that you can want common ground and have a strong sense of self not be a doormat. I know of course you can't always find that common ground maybe that's one reason I didn't think I used it. I like to have it but it doesn't always happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I do use the Ti but the Fe comes first the ISFJ fictional profiles helped a lot too.Figuring out which came first.

Well thank you for your patience .I enjoyed it a lot even when I couldn't figure it out.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> Yes I do use the Ti but the Fe comes first the ISFJ fictional profiles helped a lot too.Figuring out which came first.
> 
> Well thank you for your patience .I enjoyed it a lot even when I couldn't figure it out.


Oh good! You're welcome!  Yes, me too


----------



## penny lane (Nov 21, 2011)

Kitty23 said:


> Oh good! You're welcome!  Yes, me too


I'm glad. I know you help others out too but it was good to have so much to compare the types and functions. I had been doing it but it was hard to narrow down the best sources. This made it easier and it was good to have so much help with it. I really appreciate it.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

hexmeister said:


> Hi! After becoming a bit jaded with online testing, I wanted to hear from some of you guys and get your insights.
> 
> I realize after I finished how long this reads - thank you in advance to any brave, kind souls willing to respond!
> 
> ...


It would be easiest to find your temperament, and from there look through the types of the temperament with a focus on the functions of each type. 

Note- I've always tested as an introvert on MBTI tests while I almost always test extroverted on Socionics tests. I've had previous rants on the problems with how E-I are measured (only focused on the pop culture idea of extroversion instead of the psychological definition of extraversion) and the ignorance of the functions on MBTI tests.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

> I'm glad. I know you help others out too but it was good to have so much to compare the types and functions. I had been doing it but it was hard to narrow down the best sources. This made it easier and it was good to have so much help with it. I really appreciate it.


Oh good! I know right! Same problem I had! One source would contradict the other...I remember feeling so frustrated. Good, it always irks me when someone offers help but then they just randomly leave after one thing they post...like why bother saying you're going to help but then just leave after like 5 minutes? But SJ's are known to keep going until the end XD. You're welcome


----------

